# Connecting a Peerless S-200 sub-woofer to a JVC RX5032V Receiver



## Nom1fan (Aug 24, 2013)

Hi all, new to the forums 

I'm struggling with something I'm hoping you could help me with.

I have a JVC RX5032V Receiver, and i'm trying to connect a Peerless S-200 powered sub-woofer to it, without much success.

I've attached a photo of the rear of the sub-woofer, as well as a connection diagram of the receiver.

What I've done: I bought an RCA 3 to 3 cable, and plugged one (red) end to the sub-wooder out exit of the receiver, and two ends (red and white) to the low-level input of the sub-woofer.

Nada. The receiver does not recognize a sub-woofer is connected.

I've also tried powering the sub-woofer up, but it didn't not make a change.

Any ideas? :R

Thanks in advance,

Mor


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm doing a little bit of educated guessing here, having not dug into the manual for the receiver . . .

In most of the subs I've seen with left/right low level inputs, if you only have one input (in your case) use the left input on the sub. So run, for example, the white cable from your sub out on the receiver to the left low level input on the sub.

Most of the time the receiver will not auto-detect the presence of a sub (unless it has an auto-calibration routine, which yours probably does not). So you will have to go through the setup menus on the receiver to tell it that a sub is present and what you want the crossover to be between the main speakers and the sub.


----------



## Nom1fan (Aug 24, 2013)

And presto! it works  

Thanks a lot mate!


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

No problem. Enjoy!


----------

